# Force bees to abscond-new swarm in a condo



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I looked at a job today. A swarm arrived over the past few days and they can be seen coming and going through several holes in the mortar where two types of brick form a corner. They are using about 5 holes from 6' off the ground to about 12'. There isn't a way to tell where the hive is being built without some pretty invasive demo of the brick veneer. Being this is a new swarm I'm wondering if I could have them move out by us no some bee go or similar??? This also seems to be a very small swarm because the number of bees coming and going is very few. If I took a stab I'd say it would be about 3-4 frames of bees at most. 
Anyone force a hive to abscond? 
Thanks


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

challenger said:


> I looked at a job today. A swarm arrived over the past few days and they can be seen coming and going through several holes in the mortar where two types of brick form a corner. They are using about 5 holes from 6' off the ground to about 12'. There isn't a way to tell where the hive is being built without some pretty invasive demo of the brick veneer. Being this is a new swarm I'm wondering if I could have them move out by us no some bee go or similar??? This also seems to be a very small swarm because the number of bees coming and going is very few. If I took a stab I'd say it would be about 3-4 frames of bees at most.
> Anyone force a hive to abscond?
> Thanks


you can try to force them out with beego,, honey robber, Honey bandit or fishers beequick


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I ordered some benzaldehyde and alcohol. I'm going to try different concentrations to see if fumes will rise. Benzaldehyde, by itself, is heavier than air so maybe diluted in isopropyl will make some lighter fumes. 
Thanks


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

challenger said:


> Anyone force a hive to abscond?


Yes, a friend of mine used Bee Quick and a bait hive to force an absconding, but 1) I think the queen might have been virgin, as it doesn't seem like she started laying for quite a while, and 2) he got the Bee Quick in within about 36 hours of noticing the move-in.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Did one today as a matter of fact, but it was in a tree
https://youtu.be/uX857V2-c-I


----------

